# MJM London Fuzz: anyone use one?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thinking about getting an MJM London Fuzz. Any here use one? I"m looking for some of the early Hendrix/Trower sounds with my Strat into a Marshall. I read a couple of comments on other forums that the London Fuzz sounds good, but is a bit "dark" sounding ie doesn't cut through well. I have been messing around with a buddys Fuzz Factory. I found it very bright - even on the neck pickup of my strat it sounded like the bridge of a Tele. While I dont want a fuzz that bright, I still need to be able to cut through my band mix.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I am a real happy MJM customer. I have a Blues Devil as well, and the London is the best Fuzzface clone I've ever used. Better than the real FF's I used to have a s a kid. If you are a STrat player, you shouldn't be withour a good germanium fuzz.

CT.


----------



## screaminking (Feb 5, 2006)

The London Fuzz (Germanium) is a bit dark, but you can always try the London Fuzz II (Silicon) if you want a bit more bite. They're both great....it depends on the characteristics of your amp on which is better for you.

If you want a more BoG tone, definitely go for the Fuzz II or maybe even a Fulltone '70. Both are awesome.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

The silicon doesn't get that smooth od, which is what I think your after. Too harsh sounding. Dark is not a problem with a Strat.

CT.


----------

